# stealth 6x14



## backy33 (Apr 29, 2006)

Looking at getting a new stealth trailer. Can anyone tell me if i would have trouble pulling it as a 14 footer? Most trailers that you see that are more than 14 have a tandem axle. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

stealth makes awesome trailers! I have a 7x31 triple axle for snowmobiles but also use for other things. looks really nice pulls excellent and is constructed very well. they are also reasonabally priced in comparison to others. after i got this i bought a 6x14 for deeks. works very well easily towed with a half ton truck. I did however go with a tandem axle. a buddy of mine used to have a 6x14 single axle and it worked well you just had to make sure you loaded it right and got enough tongue weight because the axle was so far forward. The reason most 14foot trailers have tandem axles is mainly for load capacity. if you are just using it to haul deeks and maybe a four wheeler a single axle would be suitable but a tandem axle trailer does tow and trail alot nicer especially on windy days and you never know when you are going to use it for something else. It is also easier to sell that way.for the extra money prob 3-400 i would definetally get the second axle plus you can then add a break axle which helps alot. hope this helps


----------

